# They don't look much like floppy ears anymore... :)



## kmalone18 (Jun 29, 2011)

Jäger's ears don't look like there floppy anymore. This is a great sign


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Liftoff is starting, but don't get discouraged if they go back down. Their ears can go up and stay up or can go up and down and up and down, untill they are 5 or 6 months old. That is usually when they are done teething.


----------



## kmalone18 (Jun 29, 2011)

1sttimeforgsd said:


> Liftoff is starting, but don't get discouraged if they go back down. Their ears can go up and stay up or can go up and down and up and down, untill they are 5 or 6 months old. That is usually when they are done teething.


 
Oh yes, i know. Im so ready, like everyone else's pictures showing there dogs ears. Im going to take a lot of pictures.


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Awww bless what a sweet face....:wub:


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

1sttimeforgsd said:


> Liftoff is starting, but don't get discouraged if they go back down. Their ears can go up and stay up or can go up and down and up and down, untill they are 5 or 6 months old. That is usually when they are done teething.


So is that what the ears look like when 'liftoff is starting' usually? Check out Kaiya's at 10 weeks...stood up for 1.5 weeks like this pic. The 2nd pic is yesterday at 13 weeks old. Thoughts??


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

PiedPiperInKC said:


> So is that what the ears look like when 'liftoff is starting' usually? Check out Kaiya's at 10 weeks...stood up for 1.5 weeks like this pic. The 2nd pic is yesterday at 13 weeks old. Thoughts??


 
She is just so gorgeous:wub:. her ear stage is normal


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

koda00 said:


> She is just so gorgeous:wub:. her ear stage is normal


Oh good!

I was curious, why do both ears stand erect when she's really focused on something? Seems like if she's chasing something (like the flirt pole) or doing clicker training - they both stand erect. As soon as she relaxes - the ears relax. Is there a connection?


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Untill they get through the teething stage, they can go thru many stages with their ears. Hang in there, if they have been up once they most likely will go up again.


----------



## kmalone18 (Jun 29, 2011)

His ears are so close!! Its just the tips that need to stand 
This picture was taken at the vet, he was doing so good!! He's a good big boy.:wub::wild:


----------

